# ARBUCKLE BROS



## tftfan (Sep 18, 2010)

Any info for this one, did a quick look and didnt see anything. Thank You.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 18, 2010)

.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 19, 2010)

she sure takes a nice picture.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello Micah,

 Nice one. Looks like an extract to me. The Arbuckles were coffee merchants extraordinaire. They are the folks that eventually brought us Yuban. Here's a brief history:

 "1859 - Charels Arbuckle, Duncan McDonald, William Roseburg organized McDonald & Arbuckle, wholesale grocery business in Pittsburgh, PA; 1860 - John Arbuckle (brother) joined company; renamed McDonald & Arbuckles; 1865 - one roaster, sold roasted coffee in airtight, original, one pound packages (vs. loose coffee in roasted state); January 21, 1868 - John Arbuckle, of Allegheny City, PA, received a patent for an "Improvement in Roasted Coffee" ("roasting coffee and then coating it with a glutinous or gelatinous matter, for the purpose of retaining the aroma of the coffee, and also act as a clarifying-agent when the ground coffee has been boiled in water"); process of glazing coffee to seal in freshness of coffee bean; 1873 - launched Ariosa coffee package, first successful national brand of packaged coffee; 1881 - 85 roasters running in Pittsburgh and New York; March 31, 1891 - Henry E. Smyser, of Philadelphia, PA, received a patent for a "Package Making and Filling Machine"; received a patent for an "Automatic Weighing Machine" ("intended to automatically measure and deliver weighed quantities of granulated, pulverized, or sililar material"); March 1, 1892 - Smyser received a patent for a "Feed-Machanism for Weighing-Machines"; assigned to Arbuckle Brothers; 1896 - Arbuckle entered sugar refining business (based on Smyser patents); 1898 - Brooklyn sugar refinery produced 5,000 barrels per day of package sugar; February 3, 1903 - John Arbuckle, of Brooklyn, NY, received a patent for an "Apparatus for Roasting Coffee" ("each bean shall be separately roasted by being surrounded on all sides by the hot air of fire-gases and while out of contact with other beans"); assigned to Arbuckle Brothers; 1913 - introduced Yuban coffee (guest coffee for guests at Christmastime, short for 'Yuletime Banquet'); April 7, 1914 - Arbuckle Brothers registered "Yuban" trademark first used November 1, 1913 (coffee); 1944 - Genera, Foods acquired Yuban" From this interesting Beverages site.

 Arbuckle Bros. were prolific advertisers and they produced a slew of tradecards and giveaways. Their slogan was, "The Flavorâ€™s the thing." From. There's a passle of Arbuckle tradecards over here.




From.





 "Beginning in the 1890â€™s, Arbuckle Bros. began to entice buyers by including in its packages of coffee peppermint sticks, discount coupons and hundreds of trading cards. Three sets of geographical cards included 21 that depicted Arab and Middle Eastern lands." From.

 "The successful sales of pre-packaged coffee allowed Arbuckle to open a second office in Brooklyn, New York. It was the beginning of an entrepreneurial empire, Arbuckle Brothers, that eventually included branches in Kansas City, Chicago, Brazil and Mexico as well as ownership of sugar plantations and a fleet of seagoing vessels to move the coffee beans from field to factory. 

 By 1891 Arbuckle was a multimillionaire; his company was the leader in the United States coffee market, and needed large quantities of sugar.

 To acquire it at competitive prices, Arbuckleâ€™s had to break up the sugar trust dominated by the Havermeyer familiesâ€™ American Sugar Refining Company, which was not hesitant about determining market prices and destroying those who did not adhere to their policies. During the trade war between the two industry giants, Arbuckleâ€™s opened a sugar refinery in Brooklyn and Havermeyer acquired major interest in a rival coffee company. By the time Havermeyer admitted defeat, losses by the two firms were estimated at $25 million." From.

 Here's their original coffee packages: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 They even did tea: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From.

 â€œPlymouth Street, west from Pearl Street, showing at the right of the Arbuckle Bros. Coffee Co. building. In order is also shown the Manhattan and Brooklyn Bridge. April 4, 1938â€³
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Dugout, Surfaceone thanks for all that info. The bottle is only 5 in. tall, and with the front and back indent you dont get much in the bottle.


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a thought, tftfan, is it possible that this is a medicine?
 Alphonso Taft Arbuckle practiced medicine in Chicago, at least from 1900 to 1920 and possibly before since there is no census for 1890. He was born in Illinois in 1855 and had three brothers although I cannot confirm that they worked with him.
 The bottle just looks like a medicine to me.
 He's not in Matts CD though. What do you think?
 Regards


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's a page showing extract bottles from the 1906 Owens Illinois catalog, although the medicine shape is so similar as to be almost undistinguishable to me...I've always associated the ring on the neck area with extracts,... but maybe were interchangable in the biz...


----------



## tftfan (Sep 19, 2010)

marjorie, when I dug it first thing I thought was a med. came home and looked up Matts info, found nothing. Looks like it could fit into the info page JOE gave us too. Oh.... I'm so confused .


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello again tftfan,

 I suppose it doesn't really matter in the long run....and look how much information I've learned!!
 Thanks,


----------



## aenoch (Nov 15, 2018)

*Hopefully you guys are still around.*

This bottle is not a extract. Tunis a witch hazel.    I have one with lable


----------

